# Rat/hamster/mouse Hammocks



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

...............


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

Thats a good idea, ive also heard of people using tea towels, how do you clip them to the cage?


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Could you cable tie them on?


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

..............


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Just be careful with those paper clips! I've seen some nasty rat eye injuries with people using them. I always use the pear shaped hooks that are on eBay.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

24 Metal shower curtain rings hooks | eBay
These are the things Blade means I think, they are safe and obviously reuseable, and although not as cheap as paperclips they really are a lot safer.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> 24 Metal shower curtain rings hooks | eBay
> These are the things Blade means I think, they are safe and obviously reuseable, and although not as cheap as paperclips they really are a lot safer.


There the ones Gill.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

..............


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> Wow they cost a bit more than a box of paperclips!


But they are safer which is the point


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

24 clips for £3.99 is a good price.
There were pictures of a rats eye punctured because of the paper clip stabbed the rats iris needless to say the poor rat lost it's eye and had to have a operation to remove it.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

wobbles, are you really weighing the cost of clips (lest say £3 more than your paperclips) against the cost of an eye?
the hammocks are a great idea, but i'm sure you can forfeit a starbucks to improve the safety of their cage!


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

I'll be getting some of these-I've been using cable ties but it's a pain having to cut them each time.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

You don't even have to get the metal ones- £1 plastic shower curtain rings will work too, just you have to cut the hole in the hammocks a bit bigger


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

...............


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> I bought a cube bed off fuzzbutt once for my chinchilla. The option for hanging them was either those pear type catches or really big paper clips, so I assumed paperclips were safe to use. The reason I thought their pricey is cos the last ones rusted quick and had to be thrown, so these would get a bit much to keep replacing like that.


Why would your clips be wet for long enough to rust 

I have loads of those clips linked and have had them for many years, only clips I've thrown due to rust are the ones that came with a cage from a rescue I did 

*Not saying that it has to be a rescue situation for the clips to rust just saying that is the only time I have seen any rust


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

...................


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> That's just it, they didn't get wet! I've no idea _how_ they rusted. I actually cleaned them once, but they quickly grotted up again, so I threw them, as the rust was marking stuff and I didn't want it on the rat's fur. Only thing I can think of is the rat pee caused it, and if so, it might do the same to any other ones too. I don't think they were cheap clips as they came from fuzzbutts.


You have a condensation problem in your shed then, which also explains why you had issues with wet in the rats sputnik a while ago.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I have the odd rusty one due to my boys peeing on them but some are hooked to the Ferplast shelves so when the dribble wee then that's how they rusted. Bit of rust don't bother them I've seen how rats cage bars go after a few yrs!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

.....................


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

I've had a few of those clips go rusty too. I think there are definitely different qualities. One whole pack went rusty and gross but a different brand are still going strong and look nice and shiny.
You can get reusable cable ties too


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

LOVE the shower curtain clips, only had one ever go rusty & that was because for some bizarre reason I kept a salt lick in a drawer & one rested against it. 

Never used paper clips, they just seem too flimsy & dangerous, why make added risk?


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2012)

Maltey said:


> I've had a few of those clips go rusty too. I think there are definitely different qualities. One whole pack went rusty and gross but a different brand are still going strong and look nice and shiny.
> You can get reusable cable ties too


Obviously I've been lucky then


----------



## A R 3 (Apr 13, 2012)

I am using mini carabeenas but I only have one (trying to get some more) so I am using 3 keyring rings they are a pain to hook on but hold well. I think what you bought sounds great! I have four hammocks made from a pack of felt on amazon from £1.20 could have made more but made them fancy!  still going strong after at least 4 months. Appartently felt doesn't wash very well so every week I soak it in the basin with a bit of soap and leave to dry does the job! Their great so much cheaper than buying!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Sorry if it's already been suggested, but what about using plastic shower curtain hooks? I use them for any hanging toys for the mice and it means I never have to worry about tiny feet, faces or anything else getting caught in them, and they also wipe clean.


----------

